# Braid



## Eevee (Aug 8, 2008)

http://braid-game.com/







*Time-manipulation* puzzle platformer and possibly the best game I have ever played.  I do not mean "time-manipulation" in the sense that you can rewind a few seconds if you die; I mean in the sense that the entire game is about time and its flow.

1200 points on XBLA (it's worth it), or a Windows version later this year if you want to hold out and see if it has a level editor.


There is a demo.  You should play it.  *All* of it.  The beginning is an introduction to the concept; the real puzzles start in world 3, and I think the demo grants you access to the beginning of world 4 as well.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 8, 2008)

Eevee said:


> http://braid-game.com/
> 
> time-manipulation puzzle platformer and possibly the best game I have ever played
> 
> ...



FIFTEEN DOLLARS?  I COULD BUY A CHUPACABRA!


----------



## Eevee (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2008/8/8/your-consideration/

buy it anyway


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 8, 2008)

I dunno, i just don't get the big deal about that game


----------



## Eevee (Aug 8, 2008)

It is Portal for time travel, sans the one-liners that everyone can run into the ground as an inappropriate joke.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 8, 2008)

Meh, too much of a ripoff of Donkey Kong.


----------



## Kyoujin (Aug 8, 2008)

I tried the demo, and it was just.. eh.. felt like I was playing Mario mixed with somethin else.. xD I might give it another try sometime.

I digged the art and stuff, though.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea, maybe the demo is just a bad demo of a good game? I dunno, but I cant risk $15 on that


----------



## Eevee (Aug 8, 2008)

To clarify, you should *finish* the demo.

Yes, world 2 is fairly simple; it consists primarily of tricky platforming puzzles where rewinding time a la Prince of Persia is useful.  It's an introduction to the controls and mechanics.
In world 3 you are introduced to objects that are immune to your rewinding; this is where the puzzle-solving actually begins.
Every world thereafter has a unique spin on the flow of time.

I believe the demo grants you access to all of world 2 and the first couple rooms of worlds 3 and 4.  Play them all.  You can generally pass a room without solving all of the puzzles if you get stuck.




TyVulpine said:


> Meh, too much of a ripoff of Donkey Kong.


I must have missed the time travel in Donkey Kong.


----------



## Kyoujin (Aug 9, 2008)

So.. YOU HAVE LIVE EEVEH?


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 9, 2008)

You know, I'll give the game a fair chance and beat the demo fully.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 9, 2008)

Eevee said:


> http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2008/8/8/your-consideration/
> 
> buy it anyway



yes this is what i was referencing 

hilarious, right?
(also i will download the demo tomorrow, heard it was great)


----------



## Zpyder (Aug 9, 2008)

I downloaded the trial version for 360 and it is ok but definitely not worth the money for it.


----------



## Xenofur (Aug 9, 2008)

As soon as the game costs significantly less than 250â‚¬ I'll be buying it.

And to anyone above who posted "It's meh.": Give the game more than 10 fucking minutes or are you that much affected by ADD?

In fact, realize that a significant part of the start of the game is tutorial to avoid making you people whine "Oh it's so hard i don't know what this is how did i get here i'm not good with computers!"


----------



## Aurali (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyway to get it that's not Xbox affiliated?


----------



## Xenofur (Aug 10, 2008)

Eevee said:


> 1200 points on XBLA (it's worth it), *or a Windows version later this year* if you want to hold out and see if it has a level editor.


Eli, for christ's sake, don't fucking post without reading.


----------



## Kyoujin (Aug 10, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> Eli, for christ's sake, don't fucking post without reading.



Relax dude.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 10, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> As soon as the game costs significantly less than 250â‚¬ I'll be buying it.




it...it does.
what?


----------



## VGJustice (Aug 10, 2008)

... maybe Xeno needs to buy an X-Box before the download is even possible?


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 10, 2008)

VGJustice said:


> ... maybe Xeno needs to buy an X-Box before the download is even possible?



probably.
except the _game itself_ doesn't cost 250 euro weirdo dollars 

and honestly why doesn't he already have a 360
why don't you already have a 360, guy?

Also:  PC release soon


----------



## furry (Aug 10, 2008)

As if he was interested in the game.
It has better visuals than the average ASCII game AND is first released on consoles.
Xenofur ain't touching that shit I tell ya.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 10, 2008)

seriously that's like saying all ps3 games cost 460 dollars

what the hell


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh buy it and stop whining. If you don't want it on 360, then buy it when it comes on Windows.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 10, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Oh buy it and stop whining. If you don't want it on 360, then buy it when it comes on Windows.



wait
are you talking to me?
i actually _want_ braid


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> wait
> are you talking to me?
> i actually _want_ braid



If I was talking to you, I would have quoted you.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 10, 2008)

well you did post directly under me as an entirely new post 
that's generally standard procedure for talking to the person above you with a quick reply


----------



## Xenofur (Aug 10, 2008)

VGJustice said:


> ... maybe Xeno needs to buy an X-Box before the download is even possible?


Bingo.





Wait Wait said:


> probably.
> except the _game itself_ doesn't cost 250 euro weirdo dollars


It would still be entirely useless to me.





Wait Wait said:


> and honestly why doesn't he already have a 360
> why don't you already have a 360, guy?


Honestly, with ALL console games ever, there had been two things true: I could play them on an emulator. OR I didn't give a fuck about them. There is only one exception to this, GOD HAND, for which i am planning to purchase a PS2 if i can't get a new gaming PC with enough CPU this year. Until now i have never before felt the urge to even consider buying a console.





Wait Wait said:


> Also:  PC release soon


Eagerly awaiting it. :3





furry said:


> As if he was interested in the game.
> It has better visuals than the average ASCII game AND is first released on consoles.
> Xenofur ain't touching that shit I tell ya.


You're forgetting one thing! It has BUM production values. Both in visual style and due to the whole indy programmer thing. Plus, innovative gameplay, which is really what i'm looking for in anything i play.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 10, 2008)

oh okay so you don't like video games
awesome


----------



## Xenofur (Aug 10, 2008)

Depending on your point of view, that's quite true.


----------



## fx1 (Aug 10, 2008)

You have to like puzzle games to like Braid. If you don't, it will just annoy the hell out of you. There seems to be big hype around Braid, but fortunately Xbox LA has a trial mode, and you can try it for yourself. I did.. and no deal, especially with 1200 points. But the game has an incredible presentation and game mechanics, I have to say that.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 10, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> Eli, for christ's sake, don't fucking post without reading.




dude. I'm behaving. Leave me alone.


----------



## HyPerRifiC (Aug 10, 2008)

I tried the demo amd it was good from what I could see, I would buy it if it wasn't for Castle Crashers, I just don't have all that much money. :/

(And CC looks so good and fun).


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 10, 2008)

dodgy game is dodgy


----------



## Eevee (Aug 11, 2008)

ELI AND XENO what the hell are you retards doing to my glorious thread jesus christ

this thread is about how fuckin cool Braid is, okay


----------



## Aurali (Aug 12, 2008)

dude eevee I'm trying... keep us in touch. I wanna know when a windows version comes out please.


----------



## Xenofur (Aug 15, 2008)

First useful review i've seen about this so far: http://www.actionbutton.net/?p=403


----------



## Eevee (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.giantbomb.com/braid-review/17-24/  this is a pretty good review imo

also I have now gotten the slightly alternative ending and it was excellent.

my first attempt at speedrunning got me 53m


----------



## Kyoujin (Aug 24, 2008)

The ending/story to this game was amazing.. just.. wow.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 24, 2008)

Find all the stars.  If you're as much a ~giant nerd~ as I am, it subtly makes the ending _infinitely better_.

Also, ran it again, 46:30.  Fuck.  I got to the balcony at *44:00*.  Fucccccccck.


----------

